# The best hog proof tripod feeders



## texasarrowhead (Jun 13, 2004)

I don't know about you but I had a problem with hogs destroying feeders. I finally found a hog proof feeder that works great.I have had 4 up not staked and not had one even moved.The feeders I have are custom made though.I would like to know what you have done to keep hogs from destroying your feeders.If you have hogs I fill bad for you if bought one of them Academy feeders.The is a picture of what has worked for me.


----------



## Duck (Feb 21, 2005)

I bought some 14ft winch ups several years ago and have not had any problems since. Definitely the way to go as long as you never stand under the barrell. I had one snap due to a frayed cable and +300lbs came down quick.


----------



## sqiggy (Aug 30, 2007)

Well there ya go. Another satisfied customer!!! Glad ya like them. I'll never go back to a "store bought" feeder again!!!
Hey, if ya need another one, I have 2 ready to go now. All you have to do is add corn!!


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

drive t-posts in at your leg feet then bend them over onto the legs and tie them good with some bailing wire or equal. Had mine up for 7 years and never had a problem with cattle or hogs and we don't use pens.


----------



## txred (Feb 24, 2006)

I use the HANG EM HIGH ....Unstaked and NO PROBLEMS !!!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Three panels of hog wire and three t-posts do the trick or what LBS said.

TH


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

We ended up welding braces to the legs near the top to stiffen them up and not allow the pigs to splay the legs out and dump them over.. we havent had any problems since.. Before doing this, they would have them on the ground in a matter of few days..


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

We use the small metal fence post from Lowes or HD. they can be had in 2' up and less than 2$, drive down at legs opposite of the angle of legs and wire. WW


----------



## sqiggy (Aug 30, 2007)

Well, all I can say about the feeder in the pic above is that you don't need all that "other stuff"!!!

Who wants to haul in T post much less having to drive them down. And hog panels, just another "too much trouble"!!! They will get in anyway. Man, these feeders take less than 10 minutes to set up by one man, fill it with corn and yer done!!! I know I won't ever buy another "store bought" one!!! I can put the container on the back of my 4 wheeler, the legs along the side and tie it down, throw 3 bags of corn on the front, throw 2 bags inside the container and off I go. Get to my "honey hole" and I'm done. Other than gettin back and huntin it!!!:wink:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

That feeder looks pretty low to the ground to me. How high off the ground is the spinner plate?


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

*Hog proofing*

Best way I know of is to put up hog panels if you want to keep them out and even that won't work after time cause they will dig there way underneath the panels. Just my past experiences.


----------



## sqiggy (Aug 30, 2007)

Haute Pursuit said:


> That feeder looks pretty low to the ground to me. How high off the ground is the spinner plate?


On that one, right at 6 ft. Maybe a little higher.


----------



## sqiggy (Aug 30, 2007)

asolde said:


> Best way I know of is to put up hog panels if you want to keep them out


We're not talking about keeping them out. This guy is saying he finally has a feeder that the hogs CAN'T knock over. This feeder has been up for 3 years now and the hogs haven't gotten to it yet!!!
We want the hogs. Gives us something else to shoot!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Must not have any cattle around. They would headbutt that spinner right off at 6'.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Too Tall said:


> Must not have any cattle around. They would headbutt that spinner right off at 6'.


We have bucks and does that are proficient at manual spinning also... especially on something attached to a cable. Corn is like crack to a deer...LOL


----------



## sqiggy (Aug 30, 2007)

Too Tall said:


> Must not have any cattle around.


They have never bothered it.
Must have ours trained!!:biggrin:


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Mine are 10' off the ground and the legs are 2" drill stem. Cows have figured out that they make great back scratchers. When they are done scratching they not so gently headbutt the legs for some post scratch munchies. :biggrin:


----------



## sqiggy (Aug 30, 2007)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Corn is like crack to a deer...LOL


Luckily, our deer aren't addicted!! Sooooooooooooooooo, that's not a problem either. Our problem is getting them to show up during the daylight hours. At one feeder we had 8 different bucks coming to it. I only seen one, right at daylight one morning. And my brother shot another one weekend before the season closed right at dark.


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

Too Tall said:


> Mine are 10' off the ground and the legs are 2" drill stem. Cows have figured out that they make great back scratchers. When they are done scratching they not so gently headbutt the legs for some post scratch munchies. :biggrin:


Big 10-4 on the 2" drill stem. Only way to fly. Cut my pipe 15' long. Lets that 55' gallon drum get plenty high. We burn holes about 4"-6" up from the bottom, and slide in a piece of 1/2" rebar about 12" long and weld it up. This keeps the tirpod from sinking in the gumbo! Works for us.

Drove by today and noticed the cows have been rubbing it. I guess its one stop shopping for them. Corn to eat, and a nice back scratcher as well.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Sounds like a 'salespitch' to someone that don't know from someone that don't know. I don't care what kind or who made it, if you dont stake the legs down you will get a surprise in the near future. Your feeder and spinner mite be intact but you will need at least 1 new leg along with a refill. BYW we have 10 running 24/7 with the same system just with different containers and feeder motors which DONT matter, what matters is the legs are staked down plain and simple. HOGS we have plenty. WW


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Here ya go.


----------



## sqiggy (Aug 30, 2007)

wet dreams said:


> if you dont stake the legs down you will get a surprise in the near future. what matters is the legs are staked down plain and simple.


All I can tell you, I've had this set up for *THREE YEARS *now and we have *HOGS *too. I have never staked them down and they are still standing. If you like driving T post down in the ground, go ahead and knock yourself out. I know I won't be drivin another post in the ground!!!


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Wow. This is like re-living the Tooter nightmare all over again!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well thats a great tri pod feeder. But to be shure and it cost very little put yourslef in 3 T post and dont worry about it. Ive been using that type of feeder for years with heavy legs and normally the hogs dont knock it down. But you know what they used do it occasionally and it was a mess. No longer with staked leggs.

Charlie


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> Well thats a great tri pod feeder. But to be shure and it cost very little put yourslef in 3 T post and dont worry about it. Ive been using that type of feeder for years with heavy legs and normally the hogs dont knock it down. But you know what they used do it occasionally and it was a mess. No longer with staked leggs.
> 
> Charlie


Agree, we always just drived in some post or rebar. Always seemed to cure the problem. ***** ,to me, have always been more of an issue than hogs or cows.


----------



## retired358 (Mar 5, 2006)

*hogs n feeders*

Hard to drive stakes in rock (which we have). So, used 2x4 and wire to tie legs together so they cannot be pushed out.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

We thought about half burying a sack of concrete at each leg, sticking the leg into the sack, while it was still powder, and then just letting natural moisture set it up. That would probably be pretty hard to move.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

activescrape said:


> We thought about half burying a sack of concrete at each leg, sticking the leg into the sack, while it was still powder, and then just letting natural moisture set it up. That would probably be pretty hard to move.


A friend of mine did that at his lease near Leakey, hogs still were able to move them.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Please don't take this the wrong way, I'm not knocking your product just trying to understand what makes it so good... It looks to me, with no support bracing at all up top that the leverage the hogs or cows would have pushing on a leg would bend up at the top where the legs attach fairly easily. Looks like it would be good against wind as the legs are nice and wide apart even though that puts the feeder really low. Can you explain what's so different about this one as opposed to a regular "store bought" crank feeder tripod?


----------



## sqiggy (Aug 30, 2007)

justletmein said:


> Can you explain what's so different about this one as opposed to a regular "store bought" crank feeder tripod?


Ever looked at a store bought one up close. They use thin, cheap, most of the time galvanize metal, which will bend easily. I use steel, but yet still one man can easily assemble it. Also, the pic doesn't show all the "little'' details. As far as the top part bending, you can say I got that part covered too. 
Another note, although it may appear to be low, that timer is just over my head. I can change out the battery without ever lowering the container. That's how I like it. I have and can make it as tall as you want it. Just built one for a friend of mine that wanted it 20 ft high. After he got it up, he told me, "Ya know, 14 ft might just be tall enough"!!! I said, "Do ya think"!!!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Next feeders I build wiill be just like that.


----------

